# The 'hummingbird clear-wing moth' on anise hyssop



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

This marvelous _large_ moth (Hemaris thysbe) has been on my anise hyssop for the past couple of weeks. It looks for all the world like a tiny fairy-like hummingbird:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hrrng_k9Jc0

It moves pretty fast, so it wasn't exactly easy to keep it in the camera's field...sorry. The end of the video has the best shots of it. 
It amazes me how quickly it gets the nectar from each flower- it's tongue must be lightning fast!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Really cool, I haven't seen one of those in years.


----------



## RedDave (Apr 5, 2010)

We've had several on both our clemone (spider flower) and honeysuckle.
They are fascinating. Very pretty up close. Wonder if anyone knows what the larva looks like?
Dave


----------



## Ron Mann (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a butterfly bush that normally has several on it during mid-day.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe it is the only moth active during daytime. A excellent example of cryptic coloration. (mimics bumblebees)

Rick SoMd


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

RedDave said:


> Wonder if anyone knows what the larva looks like?
> Dave


The photos I see look a lot like the tomato hornworm, but with a slightly different side stripe pattern.


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

I saw a few of these last week on the flowers at Barns and Noble, thanks for the ident


----------



## Jim Ray (Dec 7, 2008)

Their caterpillars completely stripped two of my honeysuckles of leaves. I saw females laying eggs and the caterpillars nine spots make them unmistakable.


----------

